# Le chocolat dans tous ses états



## gingerwaster

"*Le chocolat dans tous ses états*" is the title of a flyer for a chocolate fair, but I can't for the life of me find a good English equivalent. I've thought of the following :

_Chocolate Folly_
_Chocolate Folies (to create an association with the famous cabaret)_
_A feast of chocolate_
_Chocolate galore_
_Crazy chocolate_

But none of them do it for me. Any suggestions?

For more background, here's the rest of the title : "
*ambiance cocooning et gourmandises d’hiver avec Manoirs en Aquitaine !*


----------



## bobepine

_Chocolate in all its glory, _perhaps?

Mmmm...chocolate.


----------



## Lezert

Pour donner une piste:
There is a play with the expression "être dans tous ses états" that means something like to be into a state, to be in a transe, 
and les états d'une matière ( état solide, liquide, pateux ...)


----------



## Argyll

With the background info you provide, I think your "feast" idea might work well. What is it you don't like about it?


----------



## david314

gingerwaster said:


> "*Le chocolat dans tous ses états*" is the title of a flyer for a chocolate fair, but I can't for the life of me find a good English equivalent. I've thought of the following :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Chocolate Folly* Very cute. _
> _*Chocolate Follies* (to create an association with the famous cabaret) -Long legs & chocolate -can I pre-order? _
> 
> _A feast of chocolate _
> _Chocolate galore_
> _Crazy chocolate ... Acceptable, yet 'unimaginative' ( ie., boring )_
Click to expand...

 I think that the first two (of the five, lot) are great. Sweet!


----------



## delf06

Chocolate in all its glory sound great!


----------



## delf06

Mais à la réflexion, comme je vois que tu habites Paris, Chocolate Folies peut être un bon titre, bien que je ne suis pas sûre que les étrangers remarquent l'allusion aux Folies Bergères


----------



## Crème Brulée

I think "chocolate madness" (probably better)
or even "chocolate crazy" would be great her for your context§


----------



## istanza

I like the first two very much as well (Chocolate Folly / Follies)!


----------



## gingerwaster

Thanks a lot folks

How about "An orgy of chocolate"? or "chocolate orgasm"? ;-)

Delf - je crois que la plupart des étrangers reconnaîtraient l'allusion aux Folies Bergère - c'est surtout eux, par cars entiers, qui vont le voir et en tout cas en Grande Bretagne, Les Folies sont presque aussi connues que le Moulin Rouge. C'est Paris, c'est le can-can, tout de même ! 

Chocolate glory is nice, but doesn't carry all the connotations of the French expression. 

The play on words for "_dans tous ses états_" seems to be between "chocolate coming in all shapes and sizes" (and Lezert you're right - it also includes the notion of different states like solid, liquid, soft, hard, etc...) and "panting/distraught with excitement", so the idea is to try to find an expression in English that embodies both these notions. 

One just sprang to mind "A Chocolate Carnival, or a carnival of chocolate" - this would carry the connotation of multi-coloured variety, large quantities and an atmosphere of excitement and revelry - what do you think folks, could it work?


----------



## istanza

I would still stick with the "folly" theme... (unless a better idea comes up )

The orgy and the orgasm are too commonly associated with chocolate, it lacks originality (in my humble point of view).

And as per the Carnival, it does carry a certain connotation, but then it's too... exaggerated... clownesque even... ? 

I think the _folly_ could bring both the "sensuality" and the "multi/huge/excitement" side you want to give it.


----------



## istanza

But, now that I think about it, the expression "dans tous ses états" is not the most original one either (meaning both "coming in all shapes and sizes" and "panting/distraught with excitement").

I used it once, years ago, in a title "Le français dans tous ses États" and was kinda proud of it because I was adding another meaning to it (State, because I was writing about French in different countries), but that too has been used lots of times (I didn't know by then and I don't think the people using it after that ever read my homework .

(not that you have any power over the text you're translating from. Just saying.)


----------



## gingerwaster

Well I'm thinking of the Rio Carnival, which epitomizes revelry and excitement, but you're right it may not really suit the tastes of the select guests of this type of hotel. The American "Chocolate Bonanza", comes accross as uncouth, considering the French love of refinement. If we're going to target the sort of guests who would stay in these "Manoirs" (stately homes), we could try "Chocolate Ball", (ouch no, that could be quite hilarious in English). Perhaps some musical references could work : "Chocolate symphony", for instance? "Chocolate Sonata"? ....brrr I'm going to bed !


----------



## istanza

Chocolate Ball ... yes... it could have been nice, but as you said, it can be too hilarious too...

I like the musical references though! Symphony brings the idea of the multiplicity of tastes, but "sonata" is different and less common maybe? Interesting. It might have the sort of "serenity" you want for that hotel 

You got heaps of good ideas I must say!


----------



## Cath.S.

Assez loin de l'original, mais que pensez-vous de
_Chocolate matters!_
?


----------



## istanza

Sans doute, mais les "titres" ont rarement à être si près de l'original... Il s'agit généralement de rendre l'idée globale du livre, de l'article ou de l'événement (tout en gardant, lorsque possible, le ton du titre original, qu'il soit comique, sérieux, ironique...).

Mais vous avez sans doute raison, il y a probablement eu glissement entre le titre original et l'idée globale de l'événement et des personnes qui y assisteront...

D'ailleurs _Chocolate matters _me plaît beaucoup


----------



## Cath.S.

istanza said:


> Sans doute, mais les "titres" ont rarement à être si près de l'original... Il s'agit généralement de rendre l'idée globale du livre, de l'article ou de l'événement (tout en gardant, lorsque possible, le ton du titre original, qu'il soit comique, sérieux, ironique...).
> 
> Mais vous avez sans doute raison, il y a probablement eu glissement entre le titre original et l'idée globale de l'événement et des personnes qui y assisteront...


J'ai dû mal m'exprimer : je voulais dire que ma propre proposition était loin de l'original.

_Anna Coluthe_
(le retour de la vengeance 4 )​


----------



## samlibere

I would go with "Chocolate frenzy"


----------



## gingerwaster

Eguele

_Chocolate matters_ is a very clever "trouvaille" (you should be in marketing), but it doesn't quite carry the "fête" idea in this case.

_Chocolate frenzy_ I think would be in the same register as _Chocolate bonanza_ - a bit too 'pop' for the middle-aged, well-to-do couples seeking a cocooning weekend in a stately home.

Anyway, thanks everyone for the brainstorming - plenty of good ideas there to choose from!


----------



## Nicomon

For all it's worth... my little effort

Musical idea : _Chocolate serenade_ (inspired from Istanza's serenity) or _Chocolate concerto. _

In line with ball : _Chocolate gala_

That said, I also really like your initial idea of _Chocolate Folly_, as well as egueule's _Chocolate matters! _


----------



## Cath.S.

Another one:
_Shockolate._


----------



## gingerwaster

In the end I used Chocolate symphony, but seeing your post I'm thinking serenade would be better. Too late unfortunately. Thanks a million everyone - symbolic free chocolates all round!


----------



## dewsy

Chocadoodledoo


----------



## samlibere

Oh yeah, dewsy just gave me an idea. 
You could use the very famous "Mary Poppins" song, starting with "Choco" instead of "Super"


----------



## Spleen

A chocolate freak myself, yummy with all your great suggestions.
Chocolate Folly or Follies - sounds nice, even if you're not in Paris, we all know Follies - from shows in the US.
Another idea come to mind. 
Chocolate Craze (in the sense of binge, etc.)... What do you think?


----------



## gingerwaster

I like Chocolate Serenade, but I'd already lumped for Chocolate Symphony unfortunately. It seems to go well with the kind of "upmarket" clientèle that is the target.

Thanks to all of you for your help - great brainstorming that was!


----------



## alisonp

Out of your original suggestions, I like "chocolate galore" best, but I'd stay well away from anything to do with folly. Firstly, Francophile though I am, I didn't pick up on the "Folies" reference at all, and I doubt that many of your target audience would either. "Folly" ought to be avoided because its main meaning is a foolish act.

Sorry, didn't realise you'd already sent it off.  I'd actually have gone for "a symphony of chocolate" I think, in that case, but never mind.


----------



## Spleen

For an upmarket target, you certainly made the right pick: Chocolate Symphony !!!


----------



## Cath.S.

_Chocolate Symphony_ est tout de même un peu loin de _l'esprit _de l'original. Qui ne se veut pas distingué, mais plutôt humoristique, à mon (humbloïde ) avis.
La proposition d'origine, _chocolate folly_ - voire follies - était selon moi bien meilleure.


----------



## Spleen

I, too, was particularly fond of folly and follies (and even said so) until the target apparently changed at the end. What can you do? Have a chocolate folly and forget!


----------



## Cath.S.

Spleen said:


> I, too, was particularly fond of folly and follies (and even said so) until the target apparently changed at the end. What can you do? Have a chocolate folly and forget!


Bonne idée !  Pas de quoi se mettre _dans tous ses états_, en tous cas !


----------



## alisonp

egueule said:


> _Chocolate Symphony_ est tout de même un peu loin de _l'esprit _de l'original.


Yes, but sometimes when you're translating a marketing/advertising text you do need to move well away from the original - you might even need to abandon the original concept and start afresh.


----------



## MaximusBey

I'll throw in my two cents: 

Chocolate extravaganza


----------



## joelooc

since you restart it: chocolate inside out


----------



## Chimel

joelooc said:


> since you restart it: chocolate inside out


  Pas mal trouvé, je suis preneur !


----------



## striebert

Came here to translate a similar phrase "Les fruits dans tous leurs états", a text talking about fruit being made into jam, syrup, wine, etc.

I'm thinking of going with _Fruit in every which way_

I think it works in the sense of "all shapes and sizes". And I think it also works in the sense of "agitated/excited", like someone running around in every direction. 

Thought I'd leave it here as a suggestion for future visitors.


----------



## Language Hound

striebert said:


> ...I'm thinking of going with _Fruit in every which way..._


The "in" strikes me as very odd in English.
With the expression being "every which way," I would leave out "in" if you wanted to go with this (_Fruit Every Which Way _if it is a title).

Is it a title or is it part of a sentence?  If the latter, please tell us the complete sentence.

It's not obvious to me from what you wrote ("a text talking about fruit being made into jam, syrup, wine, etc.") that a meaning other than _fruit in all its forms _is meant.


----------



## Nicomon

En effet, il ne faut pas confondre... _*in* every direction = every which way  _(sans l'ajout de "in") 

Suggestion pour un sens littéral et non figuratif (_beside oneself_)  :_ ... in every state, shape and form. _


----------

